# Benjamin Trail



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, have any of you seen the new Benjamin Trail air rifle? It has the Crosman Nitro Piston, but it only costs $229. It looks like it could be a pretty good gun. Here is the page with the options you can get on it:

http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/searc ... _for=trail

I wouldn't even consider the Trail XL, the whole "1500 fps" nonsense makes me leary of it.


----------



## remingtoncff (Jan 10, 2010)

Im interested in that gun At one point I was going to switch out the metal spring in my falcon hunter for the gas spring but now Im thinking about buying it because its offered in .25 which I think offers awesome power but crosman lists the velocities with theyre new guns with lead free like gamo...


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

After reading Tom Gaylords first couple reviews on the XL, it might be a possibility.

BUT, after I saw Pyramyd Air's deal on the Hammerli Pneuma, the Trail has moved back a couple places on my short list.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Randy Mitchell, owner of Adventures in Airguns, can get Pnuema's for $300.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/414006/m ... er+gun.....


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Man, do I wish I had an extra $300! Oh, well, I guess one new PCP a year will do.


----------

